# Rollis multi-tool



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

After searching all of my resources, I can only find one mention of this tool, on E-Bay. It is about 7" long with a rosewood handle. Inside the handle is storage for the different tools that fit the handle. The only marking on it is "Rollis". I have never heard of this company before and can find no info on it. Do any of you have any info on this tool? Thanks, Willie


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this tool?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

looks like a lithuanian army knife

probably from the '90s or so
when they were making all kinds of 'everything' tools

i've never heard of them either
but with a rosewood handle 
and that chuck
it looks to be a keeper


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

i have one very simmiler stamped germany in the wood


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Thought this would be easier to find some info on. I was hoping to find out when and where this was made and possibly what it is worth.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The chuck and body are similar to a sailmaker's awl.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Its an old "multi" tool. Stanley, Millers Falls and several other companies made them back in the late 1800's-early 1900's. They're pretty cool, but not worth a whole heck of a lot. I've got a few of the MF ons in different sizes and one that was made by another company back around the Civil War. That one is the most valuable and is worth (about) a whopping $75. I do find that they are very handy, especially for keeping in a toolbox, etc. You'd be surprised at just how well they work. Yours is MUCH nicer than most in as much as it appears to have all the bits.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! I never heard of this company and can't seem to find any more about them. A friend found it in an auction box he bought and wants to sell it to me. He found one like it on E-bay, that was over-priced, but this one is nicer and has all the tools. Not really something I need but if it's priced right I'd be interested.


----------

